# about the speed limiter?



## darkfms2000 (Feb 18, 2005)

how to disconnect the speed limiter?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

G20 ECU...you cant disable it with the factory ECU


----------



## Nissan_4.2.0. (Mar 10, 2005)

Punkrocka436 said:


> G20 ECU...you cant disable it with the factory ECU


does The G20 ecu only works on certain cars? Just curious


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Nissan_4.2.0. said:


> does The G20 ecu only works on certain cars? Just curious




depends on the ecu u use


----------



## Nissan_4.2.0. (Mar 10, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> depends on the ecu u use


The G20 replacing a GA16 ecu?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nissan_4.2.0. said:


> The G20 replacing a GA16 ecu?


This is motor specific. G20 ECU will not work on the GA16.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Nissan_4.2.0. said:


> The G20 replacing a GA16 ecu?



didnt know u drove a ga..it wont work on the ga..two very different motors.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I know a way, but it won't work if you have an automatic transmission (I also don't recommend it). There's a purple and red wire coming out from behind the speedometer. Cut that wire and your ECU will not get the speed signal, and the Speedometer should still work just fine (as a guess).

OR just get a JWT programmed ECU.


----------



## Nissan_4.2.0. (Mar 10, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I know a way, but it won't work if you have an automatic transmission (I also don't recommend it). There's a purple and red wire coming out from behind the speedometer. Cut that wire and your ECU will not get the speed signal, and the Speedometer should still work just fine (as a guess).
> 
> OR just get a JWT programmed ECU.


Nah. If im going to do it, im going to do it the right way. Thanks though


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

what was the top speed?? 115, right?? i can't clearly remember but i did notice mine started cutting off cylinders at about that speed.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

on a 1.6 it is 109mph


----------



## dr evil (Apr 25, 2005)

Couldn't you put in a cut switch between the speedo and the ecu for that application?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Why do you need it removed? Are you running road courses where you can consistantly hit 110 MPH on a straight? The JWT ECU is the way to go if you want it done correctly and it does a lot mroe than just removing the limiter.


----------



## Nissan_4.2.0. (Mar 10, 2005)

wes said:


> Why do you need it removed? Are you running road courses where you can consistantly hit 110 MPH on a straight? The JWT ECU is the way to go if you want it done correctly and it does a lot mroe than just removing the limiter.



I dont 'need' it removed, id prefer it wasnt there. I think ill look into this JWT ECU you speak of.


----------



## darkfms2000 (Feb 18, 2005)

thank you all for your attention. I think I will check JWT


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Whats the speed limit on the Se-r, the same? how much does a g20 ecu cost roughly because I am getting an Se-r soon and I'm just curious


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

T200Sx said:


> Whats the speed limit on the Se-r, the same? how much does a g20 ecu cost roughly because I am getting an Se-r soon and I'm just curious


The speed limit in an ser is 115. G20 ecu's cost different depending on where you go. I paid 90 for mine. but have seen them as low in price as 50. The problem is finding one because everyone with an ser is looking for one. Also the g20 ecu will raise your rev limiter. stock ecu your rev limiter kicks in at 7000 with a g20 ecu it is set at 7500


----------



## darkfms2000 (Feb 18, 2005)

my car had orginially GA14DE engine and I swap it with GA15DE now it hits the cut off on 6400~6300

is that normal?

note: my car does not have an RPM orginially, the reads come from an aftermarket Auto Gauge brand installed


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

darkfms2000 said:


> my car had orginially GA14DE engine and I swap it with GA15DE now it hits the cut off on 6400~6300
> 
> is that normal?
> 
> note: my car does not have an RPM orginially, the reads come from an aftermarket Auto Gauge brand installed


Where do you live? I've heard of the GA15, but never the GA14...The GA16's redline is at 6900.

For the SR20 people:
I'm pretty sure the high-port SR20s had a 7300RPM redline because of a more aggressive intake cam.
The Low-ports redline at 7100RPM most likely due to the milder cams.
The G20 ECUs redline at 7500RPM and I have no idea why it's higher.
I don't know much about the Roller Rocker SR20s, supposedly they have softer valve springs and valve float is a very real problem on them.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

high ports redline at 7500 low ports at 7100


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*speed limit*

Yeah just cut the speedo data on an on/off switch. A nice big red one like a nos switch, just needs on/off (not a 3-way switch) I've wired mine like this and confirmed it with a datalogger that the ecu says it's doin' 0mph whenever I flip it.
Haven't confirmed limit removal yet (not too many opportunities to get to a track that long) I have hit 125 with oversize rims (makes the computer think you're goin' slower than you really are. The WAAS enabled GPS says 125mph the speedo says 118-120 and no more accelleration. 
Should continue to accellerate now if all goes as planned!
I will post IF/When I can confirm limit removal.
And the APEXI rev/spd meter does not remove it either (VFD)
Maybe the older non-VFD one did but I can't get it now.
Anyway, have fun.....
Oh yeah, JWT will make you wait for that ECU so better rent a car/ have a back up ecu if you need it.


----------

